# A headphone tribute goodbye to Tyll from Innerfidelity



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2018)

Watch his goodbye video below
I don't think he knows how big a part of our lives he was! I loved his wall of fame and it really inspired me to get into this hobby of headphones and amps/dacs!

@erocker @Techlover66 @WhiteNoise @Ferrum Master @John Naylor 
MAD RESPECT FOR HIS NEW TRUCK HE IS TRAVELING THE WORLD IN!!!!! man i have so much motivation now, I really want to change some things in my life, Tyll has done it again!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

@VSG do you know of him? just curious.  he actually replied to a thread I made over on head-fi a long time ago. last I heard he was living happily ever after out in arizona or something, he found a really close knit camper van community, and he basically united them all into a small village and bought them high end audio gear and everything.  lol

what a badass way to retire


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

ty so much for sharing this, man would be badass to go on an adventure with Tyll   


edit: for context, his wall of fame headphone list and youtube channel is what got me and a lot of other people into the headphone hobby many years ago.  so it was nice to see him retire and chase this dream.  it is a dream I also share.  yolo baby


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2022)

Its sad to see him go but I'm hoping he enjoys himself on the road. Still using his eq measurements to this day and will probably be using them for years to come.

Has anyone heard what hes up to lately and how his hearing is?


----------



## qubit (Jan 14, 2022)

This is the first I hear of this channel, shame he gave up on headphones to live in a campervan. I think he should have maybe started a blogging channel of his adventures and linked to it from his old channel.

I like headphones too, where quality ones can give a really intense, amazing experience with great bass and treble and clear midrange and I can hear all the small sounds that are lost with speakers.


----------



## VSG (Jan 14, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> @VSG do you know of him? just curious.  he actually replied to a thread I made over on head-fi a long time ago. last I heard he was living happily ever after out in arizona or something, he found a really close knit camper van community, and he basically united them all into a small village and bought them high end audio gear and everything.  lol
> 
> what a badass way to retire


I definitely know of him, he's a legend. Never had a chance to meet him though, my interest in covering audio was well past his deserved retirement.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

qubit said:


> This is the first I hear of this channel, shame he gave up on headphones to live in a campervan. I think he should have maybe started a blogging channel of his adventures and linked to it from his old channel.
> 
> I like headphones too, where quality ones can give a really intense, amazing experience with great bass and treble and clear midrange and I can hear all the small sounds that are lost with speakers.



he worked in the industry for decades, pretty sure he was just getting bored of it honestly. like anything, after you hear so many different sound signatures, sometimes you just want a different hobby.

I reviewed a few headphones up to $1500 headphones on head-fi, but overall I got bored of the hobby after only 3-4 years. in-fact I intend to clean house soon and sell my hd58x, amps, etc. i have been using my 2.1 speaker setup for a long time now.  it was a fun hobby though, and I am sure I will go back to it someday.

@VSG are you getting in the Audeze LCD-5 to review at any point... $4500, but I hear they are next level, I wonder if they beat a STAX setup.


----------



## VSG (Jan 14, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> he worked in the industry for decades, pretty sure he was just getting bored of it honestly. like anything, after you hear so many different sound signatures, sometimes you just want a different hobby.
> 
> I reviewed a few headphones up to $1500 headphones on head-fi, but overall I got bored of the hobby after only 3-4 years. in-fact I intend to clean house soon and sell my hd58x, amps, etc. i have been using my 2.1 speaker setup for a long time now.  it was a fun hobby though, and I am sure I will go back to it someday.
> 
> @VSG are you getting in the Audeze LCD-5 to review at any point... $4500, but I hear they are next level, I wonder if they beat a STAX setup.


I'll just leave these here to answer your question:




 

 




I am very new to this so clearly not jaded yet, but there's obviously an ever-decreasing point where you get the most bang for your buck now, especially with Asian manufacturers wreaking havoc in the IEM world. It would be no surprise then that I prefer planars overall, but have no electrostat experience though- at least not yet!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

VSG said:


> I'll just leave these here to answer your question:
> 
> View attachment 232310 View attachment 232312 View attachment 232313
> 
> ...




nom nom

and yes I prefer planar's overall as well, they are so "clean" sounding.  I think the hardest thing about headphone reviews is being creative with your terminology to describe sound lol

I had a pair of STAX from like the 1990's and they were amazing but like every other headphone I loved, I was an idiot and sold them.

the Jade II $1500 e-stats I reviewed for free (I wasn't paid for it, HifiMAN just sent them out to some head-fi members), they were not impressive at all imo. when it comes to e-stat you def want STAX to be your first experience I think.

stax is just out of reach price wise, so I won't be doing them personally. I also tried the KOSS e-stat a few years ago, and it was pure garbage compared to STAX and hifiMAN.


----------

